# Hello from Battleground Washington



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

"Somewhat woodsy" around Woodland...isn't that kinda like saying, "It's slightly damp here in winter?"

Welcome to the forum, eukofios. 
Good to see another Northwesterner. .
(I was born in Seattle, and lived in Cowlitz & Columbia counties for about 20 years of my life)


----------



## Cliffton Leverett (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome I used to live in vantucky a few years ago. Good luck with your hives.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I am in Boring, just across the river from you. I work at the airport across the Columbia from you.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Where did you take your class ? the Casee Center.. Good luck, Im right by Battle Ground Lake


----------

